# name these pygo please



## raykeown (Mar 8, 2004)

#1 pic


----------



## raykeown (Mar 8, 2004)

#2


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

reds


----------



## raykeown (Mar 8, 2004)

#3 plus sorry i thought i had resized that fist pic


----------



## raykeown (Mar 8, 2004)

next


----------



## raykeown (Mar 8, 2004)

I know three are for sure in the first pic, but the last two picks throw me off, they are so dark, yet an inch smaller than the rest, and there adipose fine looks different and is is closer to there top fin. Plus when they do get some red(very rare) its like flames but no where near the lateral line. They make me think piraya maybe.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Red eye = Red belly


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Reds!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Red eye = Red belly











Piraya always have clear eyes.

Good-looking fish, btw.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted on May 19 2004, 10:10 PM
> QUOTE (grosse gurke @ May 19 2004, 09:24 PM)
> Red eye = Red belly
> 
> ...


Oh really? Don't you mean P. cariba!











> COLOR OF LIFE - W. L. Fink, 1993 Revision of genus Pygocentrus
> 
> P. piraya:
> 
> This species has the least dark body pigment in the genus, because spotting is reduced and then lost relatively early in development. The small samples available for color pattern descriptions indicates that the bright yellow-orange pigment of living specimens covers more of the body than similar pigmentation in the other species. However, as in the other species in the genus, one might expect developmental stage and environmental variables such as water color to effect pigmentation. *The eye color is yellowish-orange, with a dark black vertical stripe.* Most of the lateral body is is bright yellow-orange, the color extends from the boder of the head, up to the dorsal to the lateral line, extending to the rear of the caudal peduncle to the base of the ventral caudal-fin lobe. Pectoral, pelvic, and anal fins are bright yellow-orange. The anal fin has a narrow posterior black border. The dorsal, adipose, and caudal fins are dark as in the dorsal part of the body; there is a pale or hyaline area on the caudal fin between the proximal and distal black bands.


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

kool i didnt no caribes eyes stay clear so wat color do pirayas eyes get?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Jimmyhf6 Posted on May 20 2004, 12:55 AM
> kool i didnt no caribes eyes stay clear so wat color do pirayas eyes get?


Didn't you read this?


> COLOR OF LIFE - W. L. Fink, 1993 Revision of genus Pygocentrus
> 
> P. piraya:
> 
> This species has the least dark body pigment in the genus, because spotting is reduced and then lost relatively early in development. The small samples available for color pattern descriptions indicates that the bright yellow-orange pigment of living specimens covers more of the body than similar pigmentation in the other species. However, as in the other species in the genus, one might expect developmental stage and environmental variables such as water color to effect pigmentation. *The eye color is yellowish-orange, with a dark black vertical stripe.* Most of the lateral body is is bright yellow-orange, the color extends from the boder of the head, up to the dorsal to the lateral line, extending to the rear of the caudal peduncle to the base of the ventral caudal-fin lobe. Pectoral, pelvic, and anal fins are bright yellow-orange. The anal fin has a narrow posterior black border. The dorsal, adipose, and caudal fins are dark as in the dorsal part of the body; there is a pale or hyaline area on the caudal fin between the proximal and distal black bands.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Judazzz Posted on May 19 2004, 10:10 PM
> > QUOTE (grosse gurke @ May 19 2004, 09:24 PM)
> > Red eye = Red belly
> >
> ...










Doh!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You teach them, raise them right, and they still don't learn.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Explanation of where it went wrong said:


> Mmm..... beer.....


----------

